# Lost My Big Guy.....



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Sitting here at the computer, hear a bunch of thumping and splashing from the tank, turn around and find this....what a kick to the nuts....








View attachment 199246

View attachment 199247


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

dam that sucks







sorry for your lose


----------



## ssw9280 (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

it comes with the hobby of keeping Shoaling P's man, get use to it especially if your overstocked and under pumped.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That suks! Did you cut her open? Looks like a female.


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

poor P. Looks like she had a few nice bites taken out of her too.

wait a minute... why was it canabalized?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn dude, it's been halved! Sorry for your loss


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that sucks. I lost a couple that size a while back.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope you don't mind a few questions.
Was it still alive when you removed it?
When was the last time you saw this piranha, how was it acting?
When was the last time they were fed?
How many and what size tank?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

what really sucks is when you just feed them and the next day that happens my cariba did that i was pissed


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^That is EXACTLY what happened to me, just fed them the day before!! That's why I'm at such a loss....usually they're really lazy the day after feeding.



Uncle Jesse said:


> Hope you don't mind a few questions.
> Was it still alive when you removed it?
> When was the last time you saw this piranha, how was it acting?
> When was the last time they were fed?
> How many and what size tank?


Yea, unfortunatly the gills were still going. The only thing I could think to do to make it easier on the poor guy was put him on a baking pan and stick him in the freezer to make it as quick as possible. I don't have another tank set up so i couldn't euthanize any other way. Took him about 15 minutes to stop twitching, these guys just don't die easy.








I looked in the tank maybe about 15 minutes before this happened. All seemed well. Like I said above I'd just fed them the day before so they were all just kind of chilling near the bottom of the tank and being lazy like they usually do for a day or two after I feed them.
Had 5 in a 120 gallon. Used to have 6 but I lost one to popeye about a year ago. Now down to 4.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

my cariba are the same way everytime i walk up to the tank i pray none are gone had ten in a 180 down to six just saw 4 in lfs would like to pick them up but $$$$$$$ is funny right now trying to work out a trade


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry for your loss man.....


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

They straight ate his... they tossed his salad to death. Sorry bro. It's definitely in piranha heaven.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

just lost one of my 4 inch cariba last week


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats there part thay like to eat


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes cause they attack from behind


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

RiptideRush said:


> They straight ate his... they tossed his salad to death. Sorry bro. It's definitely in piranha heaven.


*And the award for biggest D-bag comment goes to..........*

That sucks man. Maybe you can find a good deal on a replacement? I have lost a TON of Ps to this. I really have no clue why. Sometimes it seems that one minute they are fine the next this. Who knows, I guess it's the nature of the beast. It's still a kick to the nuts when it happens tho. I just lost a 1" Tern last night. I counted them this morning and noticed I was down one. Searched the ground and found nothing. When I started moving the decor I found it under a small piece of slate. It must have wedged itself under it and couldn't get out. I went and picked up 2 more today tho.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

This is a thread that always pops up and we all hate to see it.
Sorry for your lost P Dan.
How long have you had them and what size tank? 125? 180?


----------



## BigBadBlackRhom (Sep 10, 2004)

very sorry for your loss. Its why I dont miss pygo tanks as much anymore with the cannibalism. Didnt like the "walking time bomb feeling" of losing a fish I raised for years.

She was definitely eating well.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Uncle Jesse said:


> That sucks man. Maybe you can find a good deal on a replacement?


I can get replacements any time, but I'm kind of wary about doing so after what happened to the last new guy I tried to introduce.....poor bastard lasted about 30 seconds and then the original 5 swarmed him and he was gone...and I mean GONE....they even ate the head.


----------

